# Why will my Chi puppy only eat from my hand or the floor?



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Hi, my Chi puppy Prince is 18 weeks and we've had him for like 2 weeks now. He was eating from a bowl and now all of a sudden he won't touch his food from a bowl, so I tried a plate then he seems scared of that. I've tried "If hes hungry then he'll eat" technique and just left him but I couldn't of left him any longer because he was showing interest in the food and trying to get it but acting like he couldn't. So putting the food directly on the floor or letting him eat from my hand is the only way.

He's been to the vet and he's 100% ok in health etc. 

Any suggestions or experience? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Does he have a collar or tags that are clanking on the bowl or plate? I have had chis get scared of things like that from time to time.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Nope, he hasn't got a collar on yet - I forgot to add we got him two of the same bowls (one for food, one for water) he was eating and drinking from them both then stopped eating from the bowl but will still drink fine from any bowl.

So confused lol


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you wash the bowl recently? Perhaps he is smelling the soap residue?


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Know what you are going through my boy is six months old and shows no interest in food. Except if its in my hand or the floor very occasionally he will eat off a plate but not often. End up feeding him as I worry. He is heathy and happy. I'm not giving up though hang in there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He is still very young and they forget. Keep encouraging to eat from the bowl by putting treats or a piece of chicken. He'll come around.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometime they'll suddenly realize they see their reflection in the bowl. It can discourage them from eating from it. Silly boogers do some confusing things. Maybe try a different set of bowls. Or just keep encouraging him to eat from the current bowls. If nothing else they make place mat type things you can get at any pet store. That may suffice as the "floor." Best of luck.


----------

